# Happy Birthday Doc Morbius



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wishing you the best on this special day!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a very Happy Birthday !


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy One Year Closer To Death Day, Doc M!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-Day there good doctor


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Doc!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Doc!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dr M, and tell your parents thanks for birthing such a creative guy!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya, Dr. Morbius!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

happy birthday Doc!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Doc ..have a Great One!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy birthday Doc! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys..I appreciate the sentiments!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I got you a cake from the erotic pastry store, were should I have it delivered?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My house! LOL Happy B-Day Doc! You are one of our Tech gurus!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dr. Morbius!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

(in unison) Happy birthday Doc!
:cheesykin::cheeseton::cheesyvil::cheesien:

Here's to another year of innovations and inspiration!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday from one "Doc" to another.

:smileton:


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Doc!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day Doc


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you had a great big B day Doc!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Hope you had a great day Doc. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Doc


----------



## samrawet (Nov 25, 2008)

many many re... of the day


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Doc! Happy Birthday!!!!!! 
I got you a bottle of wine - but I don't know where to send it so I am drinking it for you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeadSpider said:


> Doc! Happy Birthday!!!!!!
> I got you a bottle of wine - but I don't know where to send it so I am drinking it for you.


LOL! That, along with all the b-day wishes from all my friends..really made my day...thanks again!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy belated birthday wishes Doc!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

A day late and a dollar short, but well wishes to you.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm sorry this is late but Happy Belated Birthday Dr Morbius!! I hope you enjoyed a great day!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

